# 2021 National Retriever Championship



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

It started this morning. An all Lab show this year unless I missed something.








Order of the Draw/Callbacks


Order of the Draw / Callbacks Click the Button Below to View the Callbacks Page: ORDER OF THE DRAW: 1. FC-AFC Rimfires Once Inna Blue Moon...




2021nrc.blogspot.com


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

My Lily's Aunt "Willow" doing very well so far.


----------

